# Baby Injections



## thebouffards (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm coming to Spain at the beginning of December with my baby daughter, who will be 2.5 months old.

She will have had her 8 week injections, but not the 12 and 16 week ones.

Does anyone know whether the injections are the same in Spain as the UK?

Also, how would you go about getting these done in Spain?

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thebouffards said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm coming to Spain at the beginning of December with my baby daughter, who will be 2.5 months old.
> 
> ...


It seem that the calender is not the same as I can't see anything for 8 weeks on these calenders. These are the vaccination calenders for the different areas in Spain as they vary slightly from region to region. If you have social security then you make an appointment to see the nurse attached to your doctor.
Ministerio de Sanidad y Política Social - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Infancia - Vacunaciones - Programa - Calendarios


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I know nothing about baby jabs but pesky is right, if youa re on the SIP go and see the practice nurse, explain where you are up to in the UK and they will ensure all is OK.

Alternatively, if keeping the UK regime is important to you then maybe you could visit a private english clinic (depending on your area). There is one near me and they have a British midwife there who does all the stuff like that. Generally though I am sure that your state nurse will be able to sort everything for you.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

In Andalucia, they have injections at birth and then 2, 4, 6 months and then 15 months. Then 3, 6, 12, 14 years. But, as Pesky has pointed out, it varies between regions. If I were you, I would bring her vaccination card to show her pediatrician what she has had already. They will usually give you a little card telling you what the vaccinations are and when they are due. If not, ask for one when you come.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi there,

Ive got a 3 yr old and a 1 yr old and their injections were as follows:
2,4 and 6 months. The MMR is then given at 15 months and 3 years old.
You then have the option here to give additional vaccinations and these are the prevenar and the varicella injections. These you have to pay for. The prevenar is for meningitis and the varicela for chicken pox. The prevenar was given at 3, 5 and 7 months with my first child but with my second it was given with the normal injections at 2, 4 and 6 months. The prevanr costs 74€ per dose. The chicken pox one is given at 1 yr old and it costs 50€.
These 2 are optional but most people here do give them to their kids. I dont think these are given at all in the UK.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

thebouffards said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm coming to Spain at the beginning of December with my baby daughter, who will be 2.5 months old.
> 
> ...


If you are coming to the Valencia Region PM me and I will scan in and e mail you the relevant pages of the health book that I got when my daughter was born. It contains a full chart detailing what Vaccinations are due at what time and what they are for. It also serves as an appointment book and includes the record (Batch number of vaccine given, Nurse details etc...).
The record system is similar for most regions, but the types and dates of vaccines given do vary.


----------



## thebouffards (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice, that was really helpful


----------

